#  > Telecomunicações >  > Huawei >  >  problemas com ONU HG8010H

## leosmendes

ola bom dia a todos, estou enfrentando alguns problemas com onu's da marca huawei mais especificamente o modelo HG8010H EPON. não se sabe ao certo o motivo, mas a onu trava ficando apenas com a luz power acesa. procedimentos de reset não tem efeito. ja foram verificas fontes, mas estão perfeitas. Detalhe interessante é que se deixá-las desligadas por alguns dias elas voltam a funcionar, mas apos pouco tempo de uso voltam a ter o mesmo problema. as informações de software e hardware são:


Hardware Version:
635.A

Software Version:
V3R017C00S100



qualquer ajuda é bem vinda, desde ja agradeço a todos.

----------


## traxx3

Da ultima vez que me lembro é o gel que tem dentro do conector sc dela que dava problema por causa da temperatura que ela era armazenada. Utilizando uma caneta de limpeza ótica resolve o problema.

----------


## leosmendes

Ola boa tarde amigo, agradeço sua resposta, mas acredito que ela não tem nada a ver com o problema que estou enfrentando, ou então não entendi direito o que você quis dizer. Não tenho problema de perda de sinal ou coisa parecida, mas sim a onu não funciona nada, só fica com a luz Power acesa, não acende a Lan e não é possível gerenciá-la pelo seu ip. depois disto aparentemente ele não carrega mais o "software"

----------


## wala

Apos aquecer trava e ao esfriar normaliza e ao aquecer trava novamente ou e defeito na fabricação lote(hardware) ou esta com defeito sendo necessario a substituição do componente com defeito ou de software.

----------


## leosmendes

bem sua resposta faz algum sentido, mas é intermitente, e ja voltaram a funcionar por dois ou três dias, e depois para de novo. acho que se fosse algo relacionado a falha eletrônica ou temperatura, ou ela parava de vez ou não chegava a funcionar 2 dias direto. acredito ser alguma coisa com software, mas não consegui nenhuma ajuda com a hauwei, por isto postei a versão de firmware aqui para saber se aguem tem ela com uma versão mais nova disponível

----------


## machado1977

> ola bom dia a todos, estou enfrentando alguns problemas com onu's da marca huawei mais especificamente o modelo HG8010H EPON. não se sabe ao certo o motivo, mas a onu trava ficando apenas com a luz power acesa. procedimentos de reset não tem efeito. ja foram verificas fontes, mas estão perfeitas. Detalhe interessante é que se deixá-las desligadas por alguns dias elas voltam a funcionar, mas apos pouco tempo de uso voltam a ter o mesmo problema. as informações de software e hardware são:
> 
> 
> Hardware Version:
> 635.A
> 
> Software Version:
> V3R017C00S100
> 
> ...


Boa tarde, Amigo também tenho este equipamento exatamente com o mesmo problema! Infelizmente não estou conseguindo informações para uma tentativa de correção ! Caso tenha conseguido algo e puder compartilhar ? Se conseguir algo aqui postarei com certeza ! Abraços ! xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

----------


## leosmendes

nenhuma novidade ate agora, ja tenho 16 onus com este problema. não posso confirmar se elas são 100% originais huawei. so não estou comprando mais dela

----------


## machado1977

> nenhuma novidade ate agora, ja tenho 16 onus com este problema. não posso confirmar se elas são 100% originais huawei. so não estou comprando mais dela


Então , eu também parei de comprar este modelo , estou optando pelo modelo da Intelbras (hibrido) , bom preço e garantia !

----------


## leosmendes

estou comprando da easy4link, gostei da construção do hardware e ela esta vindo com modulo de 20km (potencia de sobra para casos de atenuação) para gpon, não sei dizer epon

----------


## tsales87

Bom dia pessoal. Vi que esse tópico é um pouco antigo mas consegui uma "solução" pra esse problema, consegui recuperar algumas ONU's. Se alguem tiver interesse pode entrar em contato que passo o procedimento.

----------


## leosmendes

opa boa tarde, por favor nos diga como fez.

----------


## leosmendes

> Bom dia pessoal. Vi que esse tópico é um pouco antigo mas consegui uma "solução" pra esse problema, consegui recuperar algumas ONU's. Se alguem tiver interesse pode entrar em contato que passo o procedimento.


opa bom dia, por favor compartilhe esta solução

----------


## tsales87

> opa bom dia, por favor compartilhe esta solução


Opa, bom dia.

Então, vamos lá.
Para realizar o procedimento voce deve estar com a ONU destravada, ou seja, ela tem que estar com a luz power acesa e com a PON piscando, consegui destravar a maioria das minhas ONU's ligando em uma fonte 24v e deixando elas ligadas até que acendessem as luzes. Liga em 24v e deixa ligada até destravar, algumas costumam demorar muito tempo. Depois de destravada você vai ligar um cabo de rede na porta ether da onu e no seu computador. Depois voce vai abrir o programa que enviei em anexo, selecionar sua placa de rede e clicar no botao indicado na imagem abaixo. Ela vai iniciar o processo de atualização da firmware, voce vai notar que a onu vai reiniciar, em seguida ela vai começar a atualização da firmware. para acompanhar o progresso voce pode colocar um ip da faixa da ONU na sua placa de rede e acessar ela por TELNET, fazer login e digitar o comando display version, ele vai exibir a firmware atual e a que esta em standby para ser atualizada pelo software, essa atualização que estou enviando possui o final da numeração 120, entao quando mostrar as duas versoes em 120 e a luz da LAN parar de piscar a ONU esta atualizada. Na pasta do programa ela tambem cria um log dizendo quando começou a atualização e quando terminou. Qualquer duvida ou problema que tiver ai pode me enviar uma DM que tento ajudar.

----------


## leosmendes

> Opa, bom dia.
> 
> Então, vamos lá.
> Para realizar o procedimento voce deve estar com a ONU destravada, ou seja, ela tem que estar com a luz power acesa e com a PON piscando, consegui destravar a maioria das minhas ONU's ligando em uma fonte 24v e deixando elas ligadas até que acendessem as luzes. Liga em 24v e deixa ligada até destravar, algumas costumam demorar muito tempo. Depois de destravada você vai ligar um cabo de rede na porta ether da onu e no seu computador. Depois voce vai abrir o programa que enviei em anexo, selecionar sua placa de rede e clicar no botao indicado na imagem abaixo. Ela vai iniciar o processo de atualização da firmware, voce vai notar que a onu vai reiniciar, em seguida ela vai começar a atualização da firmware. para acompanhar o progresso voce pode colocar um ip da faixa da ONU na sua placa de rede e acessar ela por TELNET, fazer login e digitar o comando display version, ele vai exibir a firmware atual e a que esta em standby para ser atualizada pelo software, essa atualização que estou enviando possui o final da numeração 120, entao quando mostrar as duas versoes em 120 e a luz da LAN parar de piscar a ONU esta atualizada. Na pasta do programa ela tambem cria um log dizendo quando começou a atualização e quando terminou. Qualquer duvida ou problema que tiver ai pode me enviar uma DM que tento ajudar.


obrigado, parece que deu certo, sera que corrige mesmo, ou pode voltar a ocorrer?

----------


## Pirigoso

Opa, tenho varias com mesmo problema, desenvolvemos um testador de fonte (gerador de carga) a fonte suporte 1.3amp em 12v, o dobro que ela vem escrito, presumo que o problema seja o laser C+ e fonte fraca, esta semana chego um lote de fonte 12/2.5am que na verdade chega a 3,5amperes, ideal para usar em onu com wifi AC dual band, vou testar e aviso, a respeito do firmware me do muito bem com o Elver da Flytec vou ver com ele sobre uma possível atualização.

----------


## tsales87

> obrigado, parece que deu certo, sera que corrige mesmo, ou pode voltar a ocorrer?


Ainda não tive retorno de nenhuma com o mesmo problema apos fazer o procedimento. Mas estamos tentando monitorar elas pra ver se realmente é 100%.

----------


## geysonpls

Aqui não funcionou coloquei um fonte de 24v 1.5a ja faz 24h e nada de destravar!
Alguém tem outro procedimento?

----------


## pabloalmeida502

> Opa, bom dia.
> 
> Então, vamos lá.
> Para realizar o procedimento voce deve estar com a ONU destravada, ou seja, ela tem que estar com a luz power acesa e com a PON piscando, consegui destravar a maioria das minhas ONU's ligando em uma fonte 24v e deixando elas ligadas até que acendessem as luzes. Liga em 24v e deixa ligada até destravar, algumas costumam demorar muito tempo. Depois de destravada você vai ligar um cabo de rede na porta ether da onu e no seu computador. Depois voce vai abrir o programa que enviei em anexo, selecionar sua placa de rede e clicar no botao indicado na imagem abaixo. Ela vai iniciar o processo de atualização da firmware, voce vai notar que a onu vai reiniciar, em seguida ela vai começar a atualização da firmware. para acompanhar o progresso voce pode colocar um ip da faixa da ONU na sua placa de rede e acessar ela por TELNET, fazer login e digitar o comando display version, ele vai exibir a firmware atual e a que esta em standby para ser atualizada pelo software, essa atualização que estou enviando possui o final da numeração 120, entao quando mostrar as duas versoes em 120 e a luz da LAN parar de piscar a ONU esta atualizada. Na pasta do programa ela tambem cria um log dizendo quando começou a atualização e quando terminou. Qualquer duvida ou problema que tiver ai pode me enviar uma DM que tento ajudar.



entao,o meu atualiza e tal,mas a versao que esta atualizando o final é 100,e ela nao mostra as duas versoes em 100,uma fica em 100 outra na que estava

----------


## Gabr

Olá qual a asenha para acessar a ONU via telnet? pois eu uso da mesma senha que uso para acessar via WEB e não funciona!

----------

